# quitting smoking



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I did copenhagen for about 20 some odd years, The first couple weeks are the worse, but just mind over matter. It was thinking about all the money I wasted that motivated me.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm dying to quit! Just found out about laser therapy which is reported to be very successful- gonna look into it this week.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good for you, I quit a pack a day, 35 year habit, hang on......3 years, 9 months, 5 days 21 hours and 4 minutes ago, and I'm still dam proud of myself.

If you haven't got one going I really recommend a Quit Keeper to track your progress, I used this one, Quit Meter - Quit Keeper 1.09 - Tracking your statistics as you quit smoking - Home I found it really useful in the early days, it gave me targets to aim for and let me check my progress.

Keep it going, it does get easier and you will feel better.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been cig free for a couple months. It's hard but it's getting easier. Hang in there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

I quit last year in march when my hubby and I decided to try and get pregnant. Well it happened right away and therefore staying quit was really easy for me since smoking while pregnant wasn't an option. My husband struggled a little bit more but the baby kept us strong and we are still smoke free! You can do it just keep reminding yourself about the positives!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I smoked for about a year and a half/two years and had quit for about..3 weeks? I was perfectly fine, and since my dad died four months ago, I've been smoking those 4 months.
I haven't smoked for the past week, but as soon as I get around to buying some I'll probably continue until I leave for college next September..then I'll quit for good.

Quitting the first time wasn't hard for me at all. I never went through withdrawals, etc. Only thing that bothered me was when friend's would offer me one while I was on that first week of quitting. I'm bad with saying no when I want something even though I shouldn't. 

But..I'll get there, at some point. Probably when it gets to the point that what I can physically do starts getting more difficult. Thus far, I haven't had any issues because I smoke. I've been in second-hand my whole life, I can't see me smoking a pack every week and a half as being too bad, truthfully, imo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I was a two packs a day smoker and quit 18 months ago. its the best thing I have ever done. Yes it is hard but so worth it in the end. Everytime I look at my mare she was worth it.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

12 years for me. I quit cold turkey. If you had told me the morning I quit that it was going to be my last day of having a cigarette I would have laughed at you. 
I got up, drove 150 miles to a funeral. My beloved sister in laws sister had passed away. I saw Jean, a new grandmother to her first grandchildren 6 months and 6 weeks old, laying in her casket and thought about my own new granddaughter, not quite three months old and my 4 year old daughter... Jean was a year older than I was. I never had another cigarette and have no desire too. I am told I am one of the lucky ones as the mere thought of lighting up disgusts me.

Good luck to you!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I quit in January, altho, I had quit before for 7 yrs......so take it one day at a time, but miss it sometimes, like we all do, I think. I do have electronic cigarettes that I use occassionally when I am really craving one......a few puffs on that and all is good. Rarely need it, so will lend them to my hubby in the next couple days, as he promises to quit when the new grandbaby gets here....who is now 3 days late, btw..........


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks everybody, it helps to know so many are going through this as well. I have smoked for 18 years, stopped a few times on and off. Hubby is quiting with me this time. I'm doing the patches & have a cheep electronic one that I will use in the mornings. The worst time for me is in the morning & after eating. Just got to take it one day at a time


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

congrats on you trying to quit. i think you will have great success. keep your head up


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> I quit in January, altho, I had quit before for 7 yrs......so take it one day at a time, but miss it sometimes, like we all do, I think. I do have electronic cigarettes that I use occassionally when I am really craving one......a few puffs on that and all is good. Rarely need it, so will lend them to my hubby in the next couple days, as he promises to quit when the new grandbaby gets here....who is now 3 days late, btw..........


I am one of the few and lucky ones and hope the OP is too. I have NO cravings! Never think of having a cigarette at all unless someone is talking about quitting. Than I have a great need to go brush my teeth and my mouth starts feeling like the bottom of a birdcage! So no like we all do for me!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The electronic is mint flavored......


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

yep, the mint one is what I've been using. It's deffently not the same, but it helps


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

To all who are in the first stages and those who have successfully stopped smoking. A big congratulations to each and every one of you. The first step has been taken and small baby steps will bring success.!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It took me 5 years of on and again, off again. The cravings were wicked. When I did actually make it, it was easy. I just wished it had been like that when I first started trying to quit. When I stopped, I told myself and others that I was a non-smoker. To me quit meant I might start again. It's been 20 years.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> It took me 5 years of on and again, off again. The cravings were wicked. When I did actually make it, it was easy. I just wished it had been like that when I first started trying to quit. When I stopped, I told myself and others that I was a non-smoker. To me quit meant I might start again. It's been 20 years.


That is funny as I figure quit as quit and you never know if you quit till you are dead so I have always told everyone I stopped. So far I have stopped for 12 :lol:


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a good point- I've been avoiding telling people I'm quitting in case I fail. I'll just call it stopping from now on!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's funny but this is the first time that I've tried to quit, that I have never promised myself that I'm quit for good.

I've had panic attacks and felt trapped on previous attempts by thinking of a lifetime without smoking, so this time I simply worked one day at a time to start with, and then used my Quit Keeper to give myself longer targets.

Even now I am not quit, just choosing not to smoke, and knowing that if I do choose to have one, then I'm hooked again, for me there is no such thing as 1.

It sounds strange but hey, it's working, and has done for 3 years, 9 months 1 week and 2 days so far.

***OP, how are you doing? A daily progress update online can help keep you going as well.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

still doing ok, cravings suck big time, but working through it. 9 days now


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

For everyone I've discussed it with, as long as they pass that 7 day point, they're without any withdrawals, but I swear it's the cravings that kill ya (not trying to be ironic..lol).
I'm use to only smoking about 2-3 a day, but I've been a fiend since my dad died. ;-; I stopped smoking because my dad asked if I smoked and I told him no..so, since I never really lied to my dad, nor wanted to, I told myself I would actually stop..Sucks he died right after that 7 day mark.
But, funny story? Not really funny..but I think it's ironic. Swear to God, everytime I try to light one up since he died, the lighter that he gave me (not for smoking) decides it doesn't want to work. I'll light it anytime away from a cigarette and it'll work perfectly fine, but as soon as I try to light a cig with it, the flame just dies. It makes me think he doesn't approve, which I know he never would, but I'm just not over his death enough to quit. I swear I will, soon, but not right now. If I see someone with the brand/type he use to get, I always ask them to trade me one or let me bum one. I feel horrible that I lied to him about not smoking, but at least I'm not doing any hard (illegal for a good reason) drugs like people I know do.

But, I do try to keep them away if there's anyone who doesn't smoke around, especially children. I'm a bad influence myself, I don't need me to make them thinking smoking is okay too.

And good luck, OP, for quitting/stopping. It's an amazing choice, and I'm sure you'll succeed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

littrella said:


> still doing ok, cravings suck big time, but working through it. 9 days now


GOOD FOR YOU, keep on trucking, you know you are now a non smoker, just don't start smoking:thumbsup:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Way to go! Keep it up, you're out of the woods.


I read a book to quit, Allen Carr's Easyway to Stop Smoking.
I quit in August of '03. 
Never had even one since.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

GRRRR! I feel like crap! Coughing like i've got bronchitis but I know I don't. 3 hour drive to my brothers today for my side of the familys thanksgiving, this should be fun!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DON'T GIVE UP, the coughing is just your body getting rid of the crap, it won't last and once you're through it things will get a lot better again.

Take lots of boiled sweets with you and just keep sucking on them.

YOU CAN DO IT, hang in there


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

made it 2 weeks! Yippee for me!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You really have done well, just keep going one day at a time


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

In the words of Mark Twain, "Smoking is easy to give up, I've done it a hundred times"

I was a 3 pack per day smoker. I used to get up in the middle of the night to have a smoke. That was 30 years ago this past June. I can still go back to it if I got weak. I used acupuncture to get rid of the physical craving but it took will power to get past the psychological part. Haven't had a drag from a cigarette since.

It doesn't get easier but it sure feels better.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

*Do, or Donot, there is no try,......yoda
*


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

3 weeks!!!!!!! Oh yea!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great job, how do you feel now, and how much have you saved, or at least not burned?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank You! Still coughing, but it's getting better. Even went out to have a few drinks with a friend the other night & didn't give in! Hubby has quit as well so, roughly, we've not "burned" about 252$


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

littrella said:


> Thank You! Still coughing, but it's getting better. Even went out to have a few drinks with a friend the other night & didn't give in! Hubby has quit as well so, roughly, we've not "burned" about 252$


Congrats! A friend just sent this to me the other day and when this thread popped up I thought I would share it with you so that you know you are not the only one struggling with this addiction.





 
Keep up the good work


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Love the video! I feel like that some days! It's weird, I'm starting to be able to tell who smokes the cheep cigarettes & who smokes the expensive brands ( the cheep one's STINK!) Sweet stuff tastes overly sweet & I'm am junk food junkie! I've been drinking water, tea & lemonade by the gallons! I usually drink soda at work, but it's been too sweet tasting. Chugging the other stuff like there's no tomorrow! My poor bladder may go on strike if I keep this up!


----------



## diggerchick (Nov 8, 2011)

I want to quit so bad but I keep saying one more one more, doesn't last..I think I need more willpower
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope digger, what you want is WONT power, I wont have another cigarette, it's that simple:lol::lol: says the annoying person that has quit.

Now if I could only do the same thing with food, lots of willpower when it comes to eating, not a lot of wont


----------



## diggerchick (Nov 8, 2011)

That's exactly what I need!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I've smoked for 18 years & I'm doing it. Today is 23 days with out one! If I can do it, anybody can! The first 3 days were the worst. I've been doing the patches & for the first week, I had a cheep, disaposible electronic cigarette. You CAN do it!


----------



## diggerchick (Nov 8, 2011)

Do those electric cigarettes work??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

It helps alot! It gave me something to have in my hand, could put in my mouth & take a drag off of it & the "vapor" or whatever it is, does give you the same feeling as the real thing. The taste isn't the same, but as I was looking to quit anyway, that was a good thing


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

2 months!!!! WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!


----------

